# Our Maiden Voyage



## BigMomma (May 12, 2004)

Hey guys,

We just got back from our maiden voyage in the new Outback! We had a great time - and our new baby served us well!! We've had reservations at Bethpage Camp Resort in Urbanna, VA since last Memorial Day. They celebrate right!! They brought in the carnival, had a D.J. on the beach Saturday night and a live band last night. We went on a hayride and even went crabbing! We only caught a few crabs but the kids HAD to bring them back and cook 'em. We did it on the exterior cooker....no crab smell inside!!! THat cooker was/is awesome! In fact, we did all of the cooking on it! It was VERY level thanks to the turnbuckles!!

Only 8 more days and we're Orlando bound!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad the shakedown cruise went well. Sounds like lots of fun, and most of all, no problems! Enjoy your vacation to Orlando!


----------



## hpanion (May 10, 2004)

We too have just gotten back from our maiden voyage. We were supposed to just be gone a days to work out any kinks before our big month-long trip in a few weeks. However, a few days turned in to nearly two weeks. Tannehill Historical Park, outside of Birmingham and about a 25-minute ride for us, is a great park for family, especially if you like riding bikes and hiking. We dicided to come home today as it is raining all day. It wouldn't have mattered. Our three boys love the bunk house. That leaves plenty of room for us to relax. We are, indeed, some happy campers!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like another proud owner!


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey BigMomma,

We were at Bethpage too over the Memorial day weekend. We had a great time with all the activities.

That must have been your Outback fiver I kept admiring when I walked by. The wife really wanted t check it out.

Bethpage is a neat place but is golf cart crazy.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Our maiden voyage was a soaker (3 inches or rain) but we stayed nice and dry inside our Outback! No leaks or drips in the interior. We did find that the bathroom fan was running backwards and the canopy dripped outside at a seam of the rain gutter. I reversed the wires on the exhaust fan. Fixed. I put some GOOP sealer on the rain gutter. Fixed.

All in all a good shake down cruise!


----------



## BigMomma (May 12, 2004)

Jgerni:

You shoulda let the wife take a look see!! It would have been neat to meet other "Outbackers"! If you saw me walking our little bity Yorkie, I'm sure we met - cause every camper there had to stop and meet her!!







Next time you see us, stop in and say hello!!


----------

